# Peterman's bentgrass lawn



## Peterman (Mar 29, 2020)

I've been working on an 18,000 sq' bentgrass yard for a while. I didn't have irrigation until last fall though, so it would look good in late spring, then get all dry and patchy with the July heat. I moved a sprinkler around for the first year, but that was too much hassle. Anyway, last fall I got a sea wall done and since that tore the yard to pieces, I went ahead and tore it up more by putting irrigation in.

I did a 4 zone 32gmp impact system with fertigation, then I added a couple truckloads of sand and dirt. Did all of this by myself, and yes, lots of work.

The yard was penncross that I mowed at 1.75" which sounds weird but actually looked really nice. When I brought sand in I overseeded with Pure Select from Tee to Green (penn A's and G's). I'm planning on keeping this around .75" hoc. Also going to put a putting green on the peninsula.

Thought it would be fun to post how it goes this summer. Here's some pictures from when I built, after the grass filled in, and how it sits today. It should be in pretty good shape in about a month once it really fills in.


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

Welcome to the forum and great first post. Looking forward to updates


----------



## Peterman (Mar 29, 2020)

Turned on irrigation, mowed the lawn down to 1.5", and put 13 bags of milorganite on. Never used milo before, interested to see how it does.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Give it a little time to kick in, and be ready to mow! I think you'll like it.


----------



## Peterman (Mar 29, 2020)

Got some 1.5" valves today. The current 1" bank is working ok, but figured these should work better. I have a 1.5" outlet on the pump, and all my lines in my yard are either 1.5" or 2", with the longest run being 400'.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Chris LI said:


> Give it a little time to kick in, and be ready to mow! I think you'll like it.


Have you seen any response from the Milo?


----------



## Peterman (Mar 29, 2020)

No, but we haven't really had that great of weather yet. I'm excited to see it kick in though!


----------



## Peterman (Mar 29, 2020)

Backlapped the mower and set it at 7/8" for now. Put 2 bags of fertilizer on. Now just need some warmer weather.


----------

